# ProPress Fittings



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I know a lot of you are using them, I just got my tool last week and started using it. I just wanted to comment on the tool and the fittings. I love it, it's the greatest thing to happen since the invention of pex!:laughing:

For those of you that haven't tried it, try it! Ferguson has rental units to give it a try without buying one. I do a lot of pex repipes around here and have soldered all my transition fittings. Now they are pressed on. It's so quick and easy without all the mess I almost feel guilty using it.:whistling2:


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Wait until you do a job with large diameter pipe. You will get tears in your eyes it will go so fast........or that might be the fitting prices. We have used the system for years starting with emergency repairs at medical facilities and haven't looked back. To date we have had one leak. Just recrimped it and good to go!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I know that I'll mostly be using it for up to 1", I don't do much commercial work. I can already see though after doing a few joints that I won't be going back, worth the investment that's for sure.
I don't plan on repiping a home with the stuff, mostly just transition fittings to run pex, WH installs, and repairs.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

For High rise and industrial applications we have already encountered problems with ProPress fittings, but those include conditions that would not be encountered in normal residential or light commercial use. I have my doubts about anything that relies on a rubber seal as far as longevity is concerned, only time will tell.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

We used one as a demo for a few weeks. Here's what we found:

-Quick connections and reduced labor costs, without a doubt.

-On runs of piping though, the pressing action seemed to pull the piping out of square, I mean really noticably out of square. This was really prominent in the larger size tubing and pipe, let's say 1-1/4" and larger.

The fitting patterns were a little longer than the "close-ruff" 90 degree elbows, so fitting allowance measurements took a little getting used to.

I don't know, maybe I just didn't use it long enough to get really good at it


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

We get a lot of water heaters around here that don't have shut off valves or the shut off valves are bad, or on 1/2" lines etc. This tool is going to save so much time it's not even funny.
I've already stocked about 150 fittings for the propress and I'm ready for anything. Sorry torchy, you won't be used much any more!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I went to test a 1.5" RPZ feeding an lawn irrigation system in a manufacturing plant. It was Pro-pressed upside down. WTF? Just because there was a huge indoor gas meter with a smell of gas in the air. I got my gas sniffer out, sniffed, it was below the LEL, so I got out my soldering kit and went to work, spinning the RPZ right side up. My point? Some ding-dong non-plumber who couldn't solder was sure able to run a Pro-press and screw up a pretty self explanatory install. The directions even come in the box.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I went to test a 1.5" RPZ feeding an lawn irrigation system in a manufacturing plant. It was Pro-pressed upside down. WTF? Just because there was a huge indoor gas meter with a smell of gas in the air. I got my gas sniffer out, sniffed, it was below the LEL, so I got out my soldering kit and went to work, spinning the RPZ right side up. My point? Some ding-dong non-plumber who couldn't solder was sure able to run a Pro-press and screw up a pretty self explanatory install. The directions even come in the box.



I would have loved to seen a picture of that!:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

IR, post a picture of that bad boy. I havent seen the rothenberger one before.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> IR, post a picture of that bad boy. I havent seen the rothenberger one before.


Model: R15002V
Crimp Force: 6 Tons
Length: 18 1/4 inches
Weight: 5.4 pounds


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wut did you get that for again, I forgot how much.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Wut did you get that for again, I forgot how much.



I got that one for 1200, no shipping or sales tax, Ferguson said they would sell me one for 1500 out the door. Bought mine directly from Rothenberger, it was a showroom piece they had in their main office, got a good deal on it.
I did a lot of research on them and made a few phone calls, ended up talking to one of the sales reps from the main office and made the deal.:thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ran into a repair today and used the ProPress and Milwaukee Hackzall (funny they called it a HACKzall):laughing: . 3/4" copper and galvy leaking at the transition. Quick repair, cut out the copper a couple feet down and then took the Milwaukee hackzall to the galvy and turned out the pipe to get a good fitting. Put it all back together in just a few minutes using the ProPress with water still running out of the pipes. Awsome, just the coolest tool I've ever used and well worth the money.
And the best part, both cordless tools fit right in my bag, throw in a few fittings and bring along a small section of pipe and you're done.:thumbup:


----------



## gasplumber (Sep 15, 2009)

We do mostly gas piping I spoke to the Viega rep in my area a few eeks ago. He said they were approved in the IFGC and some cities are allowing them for gas. He is talking to the cities in my area now. Anyone out there using them on gas.


----------

